# AMERICA II charter boat



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

end of vent


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Not quite sure I follow this. Why would any charter boat from OB AL go to fed waters off P Cola to snapper fish. They have much better snapper fishing off of AL coast in my opinion. 

It is what it is. Just chuckle and move on with your day.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

The I10 reef I am refering to is north of perdido Key fl waters in fed waters bout 12 mi out, the barges and other public structures where I fish is 15-20 mi S and SE of perdido pass. He also abuses spots in the trysler grounds east and west. I have never seen any other head boats doing this. I have been told the Orange Beach Charter Boat Assn. requires that their members sink new reefs every year but I guess he is not a member.

I really don't have a problem where he fishes but it would be nice if he did not run up on an anchored boat and blow diesel fumes on them for 30 minutes or clean off every structure everytime they stop. On public reefs we have been catching real small snapper with big hook holes in their jaw which I believe could only happen by being jerked and lifted to the deck of a large high head boat maybe numerous times. Al. has more man made structures than any other county bordering the GOM but they are a little further south and west of the ones I am refering to.

Occasionally I see and fish alongside 6 pack charter boats on public spots and I think that is ok. I wish them all good luck. They have chosen a tough way to make a living. If they are not healthy probably the recreational fishermen are not healthy either.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I have watch this ass hole several times also mr.mike.. he does exactly what you say , Rapes the close in spots that some rec. fishermen only can get to because of their smaller boats. It's all about MONEY for him.. He has the capability to travel offshore many miles but saves on his profit by staying within 12 mile spots out of perdido pass


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That dude is out there all the time. When he pulls up we move on. But, we have caught nice legal snapper in season with him right in our hip pocket. I think all that bait in the water gets them going. Plus we are usually using live bait, bigger fish tend to hit that rather than stale squid chunks.

Seems like the 40 or so people on the boat are having a good time though, tossing back small snapper and rubys. Those folks have been DEEP SEA FISHING and don't know what they are missing.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Wake up! Get informed!*

All you guys are right. I am a reef builder out of Orange Beach and have been for 17 years. I sell private reefs to "Recreational Sportsmen and women". These charter operators have become just a scourge on the fishery they give nothing back anymore. Years ago they did pioneer the idea of dumping something going back to it and catching fish but lets face it folks they used to build and deploy reefs every year but ask the state to give you a list of who deployed what and you will be Pissed.-THINGS HAVE CHANGED!. The PRIVATE RECREATIONAL PEOPLE HAVE BUILT MORE AT THIS POINT (2001-2013) than ALL these so called CHARTER people have and ever will! I have watched as the charter fleet bought more sophisticated sonar and radar equipment through the years and YES-MANY LIVE BY THEIR RADAR TO KEEP THEIR ABILITY TO CATCH FISH BY FINDING AND RAPING THE PRIVATE SPOTS PUT OUT BY PEOPLE THEY DOWNGRADE AS-MONKEY BOATS! This kind of capt-with a small c is what's wrong with the charter boats out of Orange Beach and Pensacola also. The boats load up 40-60 people and take them fishing-LITERALLY! There is a difference between fishing and catching. They run slow and mark spots put out by private fishermen and women. Why can't they contribute to the bottom fishery! The feds have protected them way to long and if some of you would get involved you would realize that right now they are such a small piece of the pie its pitiful, but as soon as you question them they will SQUEAL- we are taking recreational fishing people also! The amount of reefs they have built in the last 10 years is a miniscule fraction of what the real SUPPORTERS OF OUR BOTTOM FISHERY HAVE DONE!!!!
The truth hurts sometimes but its still "the truth".


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Is it the boat with the dolphin on the side? If so, Ive seen him at the I-10 rubble just about every time Ive been out there. 

My favorite so far has been seeing some party boats out of Destin fishing the stuff 1-2 miles out that I yak to. Seeing the looks on peoples faces who paid good money after running nearly 25 miles to fish a mile and a half off the beach with 40 other people just to roll up on a kayaker is priceless.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Oh goodness, where to start:

Public means public no 2 ways about it. You people think that the captain is catching those fish for himself and he's not. He's taking the American public to those spots. Before you go running him down you should see what he actually brings back to the dock. 30 min on a hole really isn't a lot. And since your whining about the poor guy in the smaller boats crap what about the poor head boat that's too speed is 10kts? I fish the rubble probably 50% of my trips not in snapper season and enjoy quite a bit of success off of it. If you don't then maybe you need to evaluate your skill set. 

Mike Lilly I'm floored. You wanna run down a handful of charter boats for having radars when the fact of the matter I have more of a problem with the rec guys using their tactics to chase and steal. Just because I haven't bought a load of coups in a while doesn't mean I'm not deploying. Just poured $26k into the gulf this year alone. I'm my favorite area too.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Give the guy a break, it's the only way he can take three full charters a day out.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's a public number. Not much that can be done. He is throwing the fish back that is not in season. Horrible reason to bash someone's name on here. 
Piss poor.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

legal aint always right


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

a said:


> legal aint always right


Nor does anyone own a public number. If you don't like boats running up on you, you need to purchase your own spot. 
I see nothing out of the norm with what I see hear. If twenty boats choose the same PUBLIC number to fish, then you will have twenty boats on top of each other. 
I did not see the reason to publicly bash someone's name on here. Once again. Nothing but piss poor. 


Some people on here just like to bitch. 
They bitch if you do something wrong (or illegal), then for some dumb reason the same people want to bitch if you are legal. What's left other than not going at all. 
Lighten up. 
People go fishing to relieve stress. 
Some people on here seem to only get sressed out when they go fishing.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Chapman5011 said:


> Nor does anyone own a public number. If you don't like boats running up on you, you need to purchase your own spot.
> I see nothing out of the norm with what I see hear. If twenty boats choose the same PUBLIC number to fish, then you will have twenty boats on top of each other.
> I did not see the reason to publicly bash someone's name on here. Once again. Nothing but piss poor.
> 
> ...


You can go "purchase" your own spot and still have people running up on you because you have people going out there with sonars and shit selling your spots. If you buy one from them I can guarantee you someone else will be fishing that spot.So just because you "purchase" a spot doesn't necessarily mean thats going to stop.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

tyler0421 said:


> You can go "purchase" your own spot and still have people running up on you because you have people going out there with sonars and shit selling your spots. If you buy one from them I can guarantee you someone else will be fishing that spot.So just because you "purchase" a spot doesn't necessarily mean thats going to stop.


I still think the majority of private spots can stay private. I've been fishing a lot of the same private spots for years and have never seen another boat on them nor noticed a serious decline in the fish there. Many of my customers can echo the same results. It's really a matter of location.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

From what I read.....once you release your reef to give to the ocean it becomes who ever finds that special spot. I see both sides of this argument . But no reason to bash someone by name on here. I get pissed at the big charter boats all the time for somewhat the same reasons. But I don't try to destroy someone's livelihood through an internet bash just because I did not catch any fish that day and had a boat come up on the same public spot I was fishing.
I fish the Allen and the Wallace all the time, and have had boat literally back up 10 feet from my boat. But that's how it goes on public numbers. 
Yet I still catch a bunch of fish every trip. I just waive back.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

No reason to purchase own spot. There are SO many public numbers out there that some don't get hit that much. And fish come and go. 
So just go to another spot.
I understand the bitch here. 
When I pull out of period pass and run straight to the avocet or Antares. I forget which one is all alone by itself, but every time I make that long run, there seems to always be a dive boat anchored right on top.now that's what I like to bitch about . then that spot seems to be shut down for everyone else because of the divers. 
When I drive for an hour and a half I'm fishing the spot. We just have to learn to share. But I don't bash the big dive boat coming out of perdido pass by name. They are running a business and that's where they chose that day to dive.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I fish a lot of times by myself during the week around the CM holes area and most times there are big charter's fishing the area. Almost everytime the Captainwill hail me on the radio and have me drift next to them, tell me what they are catching and what bait they are using. I have tried to do the same when someone pulls up and I am already on a spot. Hey it's not my Gulf!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Chris V said:


> I still think the majority of private spots can stay private. I've been fishing a lot of the same private spots for years and have never seen another boat on them nor noticed a serious decline in the fish there. Many of my customers can echo the same results. It's really a matter of location.


Location location location! Between the pass and the Trylser grounds it's unreal how many times I find a spot I already have.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

The America 2 used to be owned by the fellow who owns the Reel Surprise, the Wishbone, and Gulfwinds 2. It's likely run by a hired captain who may not be from this area. I don't like seeing boats fishing reefs I've put down, but since shooting at them is illegal, I'll just have to live with the fact that something I put down becomes public property once it gets submerged. 
Last year I was fishing some rock or something when over the radio, I heard some boat owner calling the Coast Guard, bitching about this other boat that was getting ready to dive the spot he was fishing... The coastie told the fellow that there wasn't anything they could be because no laws were being broken.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Burnt Drag said:


> The America 2 used to be owned by the fellow who owns the Reel Surprise, the Wishbone, and Gulfwinds 2. It's likely run by a hired captain who may not be from this area. I don't like seeing boats fishing reefs I've put down, but since shooting at them is illegal, I'll just have to live with the fact that something I put down becomes public property once it gets submerged.
> Last year I was fishing some rock or something when over the radio, I heard some boat owner calling the Coast Guard, bitching about this other boat that was getting ready to dive the spot he was fishing... The coastie told the fellow that there wasn't anything they could be because no laws were being broken.


The wishbone has a new owner, but Same captain. Not sure about the other two boats.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mr. Mike said:


> The I10 reef I am refering to is north of perdido Key fl waters in fed waters bout 12 mi out, the barges and other public structures where I fish is 15-20 mi S and SE of perdido pass. He also abuses spots in the trysler grounds east and west. I have never seen any other head boats doing this. I have been told the Orange Beach Charter Boat Assn. requires that their members sink new reefs every year but I guess he is not a member.
> 
> I really don't have a problem where he fishes but it would be nice if he did not run up on an anchored boat and blow diesel fumes on them for 30 minutes or clean off every structure everytime they stop. On public reefs we have been catching real small snapper with big hook holes in their jaw which I believe could only happen by being jerked and lifted to the deck of a large high head boat maybe numerous times. Al. has more man made structures than any other county bordering the GOM but they are a little further south and west of the ones I am refering to.
> 
> Occasionally I see and fish alongside 6 pack charter boats on public spots and I think that is ok. I wish them all good luck. They have chosen a tough way to make a living. If they are not healthy probably the recreational fishermen are not healthy either.


From what I read, the complaint is that a charter boat is fishing a public number that someone else fishes. Sound like the complaint is null. For the pure fact that your fishing a public number complaining that someone else is fishing the same public number. Public means public. Any boat can fish anywhere they want. Sound like a good Public number has been found.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

all points well taken negative and positive. time to delete the post. thanks for all replys


----------

